# Lighting for 20H and 28 gallon bowfront



## gryffin (Jan 1, 2008)

I have two 20H tanks with stock AGA hoods and single strip lights. I also have a 28G bowfront with a glass versa-top and a Marineland single strip light. I want to start growing live plants in the all 3 of these tanks.

I definitely want to stay low-tech, which, from what I have read, suggests lighting less than 2.5 wpg, which is fine with me. I've selected plants that, for the most part, were on the list posted here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...67-excellent-list-plants-low-light-tanks.html

My first question is- how can I improve my lighting situation? I've noticed that Coralife has T5 double strips that would get me up to 28 watts- still low light, but better than the 15 watts I have now. What other choices should I consider?

Thanks!


----------



## gryffin (Jan 1, 2008)

Another alternative I found are the retrofit kits from AH Supply. Is 55 watts too much for my tanks?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

For a low light/low tech setup the ideal lighting would be from 1.5 wpg to 2.0 wpg. When you start getting to around 2.5 wpg, then C02 injection is recommended. I personally would not run a low light setup without C02 anyways, but that's me. 

The 55 watt for the 20G will give you 2.75 wpg (a little high), but for the 28G will make a perfect low tech setup at 1.96 wpg. Try the 36 watt AH Supply kit, that one would get you where you want for a low tech setup for your 20 gallon tanks.


----------



## gryffin (Jan 1, 2008)

I called AH Supply- they suggested going with the 55 watt kit on the 20H, but using the 36 watt bulb (the 55 and 36 watt bulbs are interchangeable). That way, if I every want to increase my light, I have the option without having to do another retrofit- plus, the longer length of the 55 kit means better light distribution in my tank.

Any thoughts on 5500 vs 6700 vs 7800?

Thanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I use the 6700K bulbs from AH Supply and I like them very much. I doubt that I would like the 5500K. Several people here have said good things about the 7800K bulbs.


----------



## wakemenow (Jul 26, 2007)

Gryffin,

I have the marineland 28g bowfront kit as well. After adding a nova extreme freshwater 48w unit in conjunction with the 15w bulb that came with the kit, I find myself desiring more light. That's 2.25wpg over the tank, but considering how tall it is, the light doesn't seem to penetrate as well. And I am low-tech with no desire for pressurized co2. 

Just my experience, but I hope it helps!

Abbey


----------

